# So.....where and when are you heading north of the Border this year ?



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

It's always fun (at least to me) to read where folks are fishing up north, and to hear about their fishing success (or not) after their trip. And what all they experienced at the camp, on the water and their travels up to camp and back home.

At this time I have (2) trips planned, with the first being the Ontario Spring Opener week with a number of friends from the mid-west (and even Florida) all heading to Cedar Point Resort (Vermilion Bay). It is a two day drive each way, though the possibility of the fantastic fishing more than outweighs the drive time, etc. We drive up through Wisconsin heading north, and will drive back through the UP returning home; with beautiful scenery both ways.

The second trip is in mid-June to Borden Lake (Chapleau Lodge) with my wife and daughter and SIL. This is our first time to fish Borden, though we have heard first hand that it is a good fishing lake, and the Lodge and cabins are well kept and clean; and it is just a one day drive up to camp.

So....where are you headed for camp this year, and when are you going ? We are now getting down to less than 3 months until the Ontario Spring Opener....

Faith, Family, Friends...and fishing,

Rich B


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

Golden Eagle Camp near Matachewan in August which is part of the Montreal River approx. 6 hrs north of Toronto. It will be our first time there. Anybody been there?


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Not as far North as your trips but we are headed to Lake Moira in Madoc, Ontario May 12th for the walleye season opener. Staying at Two Loons Cottages just off of Rt 62.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Myself and a few friends are heading to Prairie Bee Outpost Camps in mid June as well. I was looking at the map and it seems like we will be straight West of you. I cant wait, I have been hand painting jigs for the last two months with my daughters stocking up for the trip.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

We are headed to Blue Heron Resort in Spanish, Ontario the second full week of June. This is our second trip there. Smallie and walleye fishing is fantastic. We are hoping a little earlier trip will improve our pike action this year. Resort itself is great.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

End of July and again in October to my camp outside Wawa. I've owned it for 18 years now. Finally doing the siding this year....


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Melchett lake fly-in in Nakina, Ont. The last week of May. Just about have everything packed except the perishables. With the exchange rate what it is, and our outfitter still charging in Can funds, it should be a reasonable trip.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Overwatchmike I'm jealous! We used to fish just east of you, outfitter was Bill at Kamp Kinniwabi. He had cabins but we would rough it in tents out at the lakes. Bill was a rough but funny dude if you knew him. I remember one year we arrived right after his dog "Brodie got his pecker run over by a boat trailer", that didn't slow his tricks at the weekly fish fry though. Have fun and enjoy it, it's a beautiful area!


----------



## Onefinger (Mar 10, 2017)

Overwatchmike said:


> End of July and again in October to my camp outside Wawa. I've owned it for 18 years now. Finally doing the siding this year....


Very nice place you have


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Sportsman's Lodge, Little Lake Vermilion just north of Red Lake NWO. Arrive the day before walleye opener. This will be my tenth trip in the last eleven years. Tons of small to medium size walleye and usually a few 40 inch plus pike to play with.


----------



## Hammerdrill (Mar 22, 2017)

Overwatchmike said:


> End of July and again in October to my camp outside Wawa. I've owned it for 18 years now. Finally doing the siding this year....


We will be going through Wawa, where in Wawa do they sell fishing licenses? Thanks


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Buck Lake in early July, first time there.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Breaking News (ha)

Buddy on the Spring Opener trip (Big Mo) advised he just had a major surgery postponed, and with therapy he would not have been able to drive up and back to camp in NW Ontario (2 days each way)....so our Spring Trip has been pushed back into early July at the same camp. 

Camp owners are great people and fishing on the Cedar Lake chain is good to excellent all summer long (Cedarpointresort.ca)....so will fish Lake Erie this Spring (no complaints about that) and then head up north for the scheduled June family trip to Borden lake and now the rescheduled July trip with my friends to Cedar Lake.

Will author reports following these Canadian trips. 

When you hear lawn mowers fired up in the neighborhoods, you know Spring is finally here.

Rich B


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I have fished Twin Lakes, just outside Nakina, many times. Late May would be a little early for me.
Early July sounds better. Do you have a Thermocell? Highly recommend.
We take up worms to tip our walleye jigs, works as well as minnows and last longer.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks G. lock....we do have several Thermocells, and will take those with us along with bug spray, etc...I always throw in bug head nets (just in case) though thankfully haven't needed them for years (better to have and not need, then to need and not have - ha).


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Hammerdrill said:


> We will be going through Wawa, where in Wawa do they sell fishing licenses? Thanks


Youngs General Store. If you're heading north from the Soo you have Canadian Carver about 75 miles north and then Youngs in Wawa


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Hammerdrill said:


> We will be going through Wawa, where in Wawa do they sell fishing licenses? Thanks


You can buy your license at the border visitor center where you change your money to Canadian dollars.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually I'd buy it online. Right now the exchange rate is 1.38!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Headed to Le Domaine Shannon in Quebec the first week in June on a black bear hunt. We will fish from sunrise until about 2 or 3 pm and bear hunt in the evenings. Fishing on the main lake, Lac Seguin, can be difficult but we always seem to catch plenty to eat for the week and bring back a limit or two to share at home. Also, hoping to get in a fall trip to Horseshoe Island Camp on mistinikon lake near Matachewan. Fall is my favorite time to fish up north.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

gumbygold said:


> Buck Lake in early July, first time there.[/QUOTE


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

If the Buck Lake you refer to is also officially called Obakamiga then I fished there two years ago.
I was staying at Granite Hill Lake which connects to Buck by a channel with another very experienced fly-in Canadian angler. We spent some time on Buck and did not catch anything and talked with anglers that were also dissapointed. We did manage to catch a few walleyes on Granite Hill Lake but that was also slow by fly-in standards. Many of the Buck Lake anglers were fishing on Granite Hill in the evening at the point where the two lakes connect which was the best place to catch a few walleyes if you go. Myself I would not go there and have done probably 50 fly-ins over the years. This year I will go to Smoothrock Lake above Lake Nipigon and likely will catch 40-100 walleyes myself some days and lots of Northerns with occasionally a big one.
In the surrounding area of Buck Lake there are some better lakes in my opinion like Nagagami for example or many of the lakes by White River Air. A real expert on that area who could hook you up with a great trip is Mike Borger a Canadian fishing guide who you can easily find on the internet. He will not charge you and will tell you who to contact and all the hotspots on lakes in that area. If you go to Buck Lake write-up something. I am only trying to help you and wish you the best!


----------

